# Is there interest on the forum for a DIY battery powered LED lighting retrofit guide?



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

I thought I would ask to see if there is any interest in this, I have a pretty straight forward plan for adding LED's to a snowblower that doesn't have a stator. This would be using a Ryobi worklight that has a rechargeable lithium ion battery as the power center, and the wiring would then come from the head of the Ryobi worklight. The total cost would be around $80 (or less if you're an ebayer or don't mind buying used) for this DIY which would include the Lithium battery, charger and 2 LED lights. The advantage to this DIY would be that you would simply take the lithium ion battery from the charger, and click it in to the worklight base that would be mounted under the dash of the snowblower. I estimate the run time for this DIY lighting on a single charge would be at least 2 hours. I do realize this is not the cheapest DIY, so that is why I am asking if there is any interest in this DIY, or if I shouldn't waste my time.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

what led lights would come with your kit?
I was thinking of using a small sealed 12v battery like the ones used on an electric start lawn mower ( the same battery is in my 70cc dirt bike ), the battery is about $25 and you can recharge it with the same charger you use for your car


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

For my setup I bought a sealed 12v 18AH for $44.00 free shipping good for 41/2 hrs at 5 degrees Far.
Then I bought a LED 27 watts 2160 lumens for 50.00 and I'm sure in the US you can get them cheaper. I agree with Superedge even my setup is expensive but will give me years of service.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

the small 10 watt cree foglights that I used on my Honda is what I would recommend in the DIY guide.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

I'll pass on doing a guide on this since there isn't much interest. On to the next bright idea...


----------



## wfd44 (Nov 10, 2014)

I would be interested in more information on this potential project. I am looking to put some lights on my Toro. But I t does not have a stator.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

I have fitted my ariens with a 27watt 2160 lumens Led light fed by a 12v 18ah and I have a small battery tender for recharge. The battery has also quick attach to connect the battery tender fast after snow blowing.
With this set up I am able to run the light for 41/2hrs at 5deg Far. which is more than I need. The light is super white and one can see for 100 ft.
I will probably make a video when there is enough snow. Good Luck


----------



## EarthWindandFire (Nov 11, 2014)

Sears.com

*Choose This Multipurpose Mountable Snow Thrower Light for Versatile Use.*

Fitted with an adjustable swivel bracket, the *Craftsman Snow Thrower Light* can be used in different ways. From snow throwing on dark, windy winter days to a pleasurable mid-night bike ride, this LED light source is a trustworthy companion. Powered with four DieHard AA batteries, this vibration-resistant light source works great even in extreme warm and cold weather conditions.
The mounting bracket pivots ensure that this *Snow Thrower Light* can be placed either at the top or sides of the handle, as per your convenience. Rectangular light beam illuminates the path with precision and clarity for improved visibility and safety. Eco-friendly LED light puts out a directional beam of 142 lumens for a bright clearing path. Including one LED light, a mounting bracket and four AA batteries, this pack is a must-have.


----------

